# AgCo RT100A with CVT gear rattle in rear end. Help!!



## WanderingTexan (Mar 25, 2021)

AgCo RT100A with CVT developed a noise and is only getting louder. Sounds like its coming from the rear. More of a rattle than grinding or knocking. Asking for advise on where to start looking. Its only being used to load a mixer wagon. Diff/trans fluid and planetary oil are all full, clean, with no noticeable glitter. Are there common problems with these tractors to watch for? Is there an inspection cover I can remove to see inside? where can i find an exploded view diagram to see what's where in there?


----------



## bauerd44 (Sep 23, 2014)

Go here and get a lot of information

https://na.apb.agcocorp.com/p/agco/1637453/l/000-0000

Dale


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Have you considered it could be the rim or wheel weights? 
Does it have steel rims/ or wheel weights?


----------



## WanderingTexan (Mar 25, 2021)

Hub to Rim is cast and fairly thick for added weight. Rim is steel. all bolts found to be tight. others have suggested this and it sounds logical. sound changes with speed.

tried the link suggested. takes me to an agco page with no way to navigate further. is there a step im missing?


----------



## bauerd44 (Sep 23, 2014)

Try this one.

http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

WanderingTexan said:


> Hub to Rim is cast and fairly thick for added weight. Rim is steel. all bolts found to be tight. others have suggested this and it sounds logical. sound changes with speed.
> 
> tried the link suggested. takes me to an agco page with no way to navigate further. is there a step im missing?


Swore we had a wheel bearing going out on the grain cart one fall, got it home and took it all apart, cleaned em, repacked em and assembled, squeak squeak squeak. Took it back apart and installed new bearings, squeak squeak squaek.

Checked all the lug bolts on tractor and cart, all were tight. Squeak squeak squeak.

Was madning.

Finally for what ever reason pulled the left rear dual on the tractor, cleaned every thing up well and reinstalled, no more squeak. Not sure why but it never showed any signs of the rim moving around on the hub. Had a hay wagon do the same, lug bolts bottomed out about time they were tight. Different set of lug bolts ended that, rim didn't show any wear, was just a little shiny on the inside where it rides on the hub.


----------



## WanderingTexan (Mar 25, 2021)

figured it out!!!!! ......We think. driveshaft guard was smushed into front yoke and rubbing. removed, straighttened, reinstalled. it wont make the noise anymore, no matter what i do to it!!!! thanks for the input yall!!!!!!!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Happy to hear you found the problem and it wasn't an expensive fix.


----------

